# Boccherini vs Mozart.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

Which is greater and why?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..................................


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

@OP:

I am wondering if your doctoral thesis is on binary sort.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mozart, no comparison.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

This is almost as bad as Cobain or Mozart on another thread but not quite


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

These guys are so close, it''s practically impossible to determine: sort of like Beethoven vs Albinoni. Just too tough to call.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

PoisonIV said:


> This is almost as bad as Cobain or Mozart on another thread but not quite





hpowders said:


> These guys are so close, it''s practically impossible to determine: sort of like Beethoven vs Albinoni. Just too tough to call.


I much more strongly agree with hpowders on this one. I know you were just maybe exaggerating to make a point but saying Cobain to Mozart is close to Boccherini to Mozart is not even close to accurate. Boccherini has piles and piles of wonderfully inventive music that often has my jaw dropped when listening. Maybe you just haven't come across some of his better music.

His guitar quintets and string quintets are some of my favorites of his.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

This kind of an unfair matchup for Boccherini. Lots of great music, yes, but not even close to Mozart's level.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Why on earth would I do this? I already have pollio.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like to solve, Pat... Mozart. Yayy! Weee-Wooo!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> These guys are so close, it''s practically impossible to determine: sort of like Beethoven vs Albinoni. Just too tough to call.


Haha! I just noticed days later that by only reading the first couple words of your post, I missed the sarcasm. I normally don't skim but was just looking for something to support my post and latched onto that.

But anyway, I wasn't saying Boccherini is close to Mozart. Just that he is a very, very good composer that doesn't deserve to be mentioned with Kurt Cobain.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I much more strongly agree with hpowders on this one. I know you were just maybe exaggerating to make a point but saying Cobain to Mozart is close to Boccherini to Mozart is not even close to accurate. Boccherini has piles and piles of wonderfully inventive music that often has my jaw dropped when listening. Maybe you just haven't come across some of his better music.
> 
> His guitar quintets and string quintets are some of my favorites of his.


Yes. Some nice stuff, but to compare it to the output of a mega-genius like Mozart? 99% will lose.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a link to a wonderful quintet that should convince any Boccherini doubters.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Here's a link to a wonderful quintet that should convince any Boccherini doubters.


Well, I'd like to point you to pretty much anything done by Mozart. 

I'm kidding... But really, I'm serious.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Well, I'd like to point you to pretty much anything done by Mozart.
> 
> I'm kidding... But really, I'm serious.


I'm not saying Mozart isn't brilliant... I'm saying good things about Boccherini.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I'm not saying Mozart isn't brilliant... I'm saying good things about Boccherini.


I know, I'm playing around. Bocherini is great, too. Just not 'Mozart' great.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> I know, I'm playing around. Bocherini is great, too. Just not 'Mozart' great.


Bocherini was okay. Boccherini was even better.


----------

